# USASOC Sniper Competition



## Ravage (Dec 13, 2011)

United States Army Special Operations Command Sniper Competition on Dec.9.The 3rd annual competition was held by the cadre of D Company, 2nd Battalion, 1st Special Warfare Training Group (Airborne) Dec. 5-9 on Fort Bragg, N.C. Challenged in every aspect of sniper operations during both daytime and nighttime, 32 teams of military and civilian law enforcement snipers were pit against time, distance and realistic combat environments to determine the best special-operations sniper team.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## dknob (Dec 13, 2011)

whats the source of these pics and text? I dont see anything in www.soc.mil


----------



## Boon (Dec 13, 2011)

dknob said:


> whats the source of these pics and text? I dont see anything in www.soc.mil


 
http://www.dvidshub.net


----------



## Ravage (Dec 13, 2011)

Neighter. Darn this hosting page.
I've got them from here:


----------



## F.CASTLE (Dec 13, 2011)

Results?


----------



## Ravage (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't edit my own posts is seems...

http://www.flickr .com/photos/insideswcs/sets/72157628394199303/


----------



## gits (Dec 14, 2011)

1. USASOC
2. Netherlands
3. 10th SFG
4. 10th SFG
5. 1st SFG


----------



## F.CASTLE (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Gits! Congratulations to those who competed and placed.


----------



## dknob (Dec 14, 2011)

a


gits said:


> 1. USASOC
> 2. Netherlands
> 3. 10th SFG
> 4. 10th SFG
> 5. 1st SFG


any pics of the winners?

Wanna see if i recognize anybody


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 16, 2012)

More photos:
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.309022699137911.72985.130971230276393&type=1


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 16, 2012)

Did the Irish get an invite?


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 16, 2012)

Found this list in the internets. Not too sure if this is the complete list of competitors, though.


> *USASOC: *
> 2x M110 w ACS stock kit
> 
> *Dutch SF: *
> ...


----------



## Brill (Jan 16, 2012)

Where are the Guard Groups?


----------



## goon175 (Jan 16, 2012)

Dang, Regiment didn't make a very good showing!


----------



## dknob (Jan 16, 2012)

Whoa what the fudge? ?! How are we in the last 2 places?? Is that a simple list of competitors, or the rankings in ordeR?!


----------



## Brill (Jan 16, 2012)

DOE????  Snipers????  I'm certain the shooters are top notch but their supervisors....yikes!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 16, 2012)

dknob said:


> Whoa what the fudge? ?! How are we in the last 2 places?? Is that a simple list of competitors, or the rankings in ordeR?!


 

List of competitors I think...


----------



## Red Ryder (Jan 16, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> More photos:
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.309022699137911.72985.130971230276393&type=1


The shoes in the 10th pic look pretty comfy. Any idea on the brand name?


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 16, 2012)

lindy said:


> Where are the Guard Groups?


 
Well the guys from 20th who have participated the past couple years were still on deployment orders. ;)


----------



## reed11b (Jan 17, 2012)

Invisible J said:


> That's a lot of OBR's.


More surprised by the number of M110's actually
Reed


----------



## gits (Jan 18, 2012)

I competed at the Competition, the above list was from a Knights Armament guy recording what teams had for guns there are some discrepancies I would say that list is maybe 80% Correct. Those were not the rankings. There probably would have been more OBRs, But a certain Group was dictated by their CoC to run M110s, as were Rangers.


----------



## surgicalcric (Jan 18, 2012)

The M110...  It is the M9 of the sniper community.


----------



## dknob (Jan 19, 2012)

ok so what is the final rankings?


----------



## cybersniper (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello:
I need a POC for the USASOC sniper competition?
Thanks
ed


----------



## Loki (May 19, 2012)

Hummmm; OBR again. Love that gun!


----------



## Special Weapons (Nov 28, 2012)

TheSiatonist said:


> Found this list in the internets. Not too sure if this is the complete list of competitors, though.


 
If this is the list from 2012 the 7th Group gun was one of my builds. Its a gun I built last year. One of two one went to an instructor @ 37 and the other too a 7th Grp -7 buddy. His spotter was using an OBR.


----------



## Loki (Nov 29, 2012)

+ HORUS Vision...


----------



## Special Weapons (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry for the goof I meant the 2011 competition last Dec the 2012 comp is coming in a few weeks. I am old and forget shit
Red


----------



## Special Weapons (Nov 29, 2012)

I did not see any actual M110`s there may have been some but most were OBR`s and or other variants such as what comes from guys like us in .308 or larger. But I have to give props where they are due Mark builds a great stick. There were SR`s present but they are not M110`s by any stretch most of the M11/SR25`s i have come across are in effect re barreled hand built guns. Meaning they are older vintage guns that have been sent back through the standard rebuild after having reached there original barrel life. Updates performed at that time are usually consistent with any other shops recommended changes. We do the same thing on guns coming back from the field for there yearly throat check or updates or re barrel. Recievers go on and on without much wear issues. 

Red


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 29, 2012)

Special Weapons, you might want to do an intro as required around here.


----------



## AWP (Nov 29, 2012)

Special Weapons, you need to post an Introduction in the correct subforum before posting again.
Thank you.


----------



## Special Weapons (Nov 29, 2012)

Sure will its been a long time since I have been here. Sorry for the oversite.


----------



## Julthep (Apr 5, 2013)

TheSiatonist said:


> Found this list in the internets. Not too sure if this is the complete list of competitors, though.


 
From the USASOC Sniper Competition weapon list, here is my breakdown analysis:
_Total sniper rifles_: 64 (of 32 teams)

_*LaRue*_: 25
_OBR_: 23
_Predator_: 1
_Unknown new gun_: 1

_*KAC SR25*_: 25
_M110_: 19
_Mk 11_: 6

_*FN & HK*_: 7
_Mk 20 SCAR SSR_: 4
_HK417_: 3

_*Bolt action rifles*_: 7
_M24_: 1
_M40_: 1
_Mk 13_: 1
_AI_: 1
_Blaser_: 1
_JP_: 1
_Unknown bolt action_: 1

 
Actually, KAC SR-25 derivatives are beat LaRue OBRs by 2 (25 vs 23, if not include a Predator and an unknown new gun.)


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 5, 2013)

Julthep this board requires an introduction in the proper forum before posting. Your next post should be in that forum.

Not here, saying sorry, not a "roger that", nothing. Next post, introductions forum. Annnnnnnddddd..... go.


----------

